# Admissions 2010



## Guest (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello !

Who's planning to apply to medical schools in 2010? Which colleges and your preferences?


----------



## Rose Gem (Jun 5, 2009)

I have planned for Lahore University, PharmD inshAllah!


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

Aren't the schools in Pakistan still closed, since like 2 weeks? 

From what i know they still are so I am double minded in deciding weather to go to Pakistan, and risk not getting an education, or go to like China? :S

Anyways my plan is to apply to King Edward and a few other private institutions.


----------



## shambleen (Jan 2, 2010)

im applying for med schools in Pakistan this year and in march im writing the entrance exam for aku and i'll apply everywhere lol


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Well...I know that insha'allah I'm going to go for sure to college in Lahore, Pakistan! Just need to get in lol! But I'm looking at Kind Edward and Akhtar Saeed (private)...let's see!


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm planning on going too!!!!!!!! 2010/11 !! Although, I might stay here in Canada and go to University of Toronto or University of Wester, they have really good programs...yet, I Pakistan is the quickest option..who knows what I'm going to do..


----------



## raphia (Jan 13, 2010)

does shifa medical college REQUIRE SAT II-the subject tests??


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

raphia said:


> does shifa medical college REQUIRE SAT II-the subject tests??


Shifa no longer accepts SAT II. You have to give the entrance test.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> Shifa no longer accepts SAT II. You have to give the entrance test.


wait WHAT?! Shifa no longer accepts SAT Subject Tests?! Provide proof please.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

I think all governmments colleges accepts SAT subject test, and other colleges like army midical colleges in pakistan do accepts one of these SAT one, ACT, and PSAT.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

marmar92 said:


> wait WHAT?! Shifa no longer accepts SAT Subject Tests?! Provide proof please.


Call them and ask if you don't believe. SAT 2 wasn't accepted for the class of 2014. I doubt it will be for the class of 2015. 

0514603636#grin


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Really. This is not good for students how are not in Pakistan. If they are being like this then entry must be taken twice or three times in a year because if you can't pass first year its mean you have lost howl year and there is no other way.


----------



## azka (Jan 25, 2010)

hey, does anyone know that if you apply through the Technical Assistance Program, do you have to write an entrance test?

thanks


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

offcours yaar.

Azka tell me are you a girl or boy. If you are a girl i am sorry sis i am keep saying Yaar to you. i just realize now your name is starting with A not with the Z. i thought your name is Zaka which is boys name.. I am so sorry sister.


----------



## azka (Jan 25, 2010)

hammad if you don't mind can I have an online chat with you or something?

I'll completely understand if you cannot do that but if possible add me on gemini_angel_25 @ hotmail . com

thanksss sooo muchh!!

hammad if you don't mind can I have an online chat with you or something?

I'll completely understand if you cannot do that but if possible add me on gemini_angel_25 @ hotmail . com

thanksss sooo muchh!!

and oh btw, i am a girl


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

#cool

i will try if got time. But its very diffcult for me to do that because i have to work and go to college. well i will try to send you a message.


----------



## Sonu12234 (Mar 9, 2010)

what are the classes like.. are they just like america?
are the teachers good?
and whats the average g.p.a. of the foreign students who get accepted?
whats the acceptence rate for king edwards..is it difficult to get in?
thank you!!!!!!!


*[Read the forum rules or your posts will be deleted, thanks. - Rizwan.]*


----------



## arooj10 (Jan 11, 2010)

well from what i've heard from friends who do go to med school in pakistan...the classes are the total opposite of american classes. i also was told that its kinda hard at first to understand the teachers but you get use to it!  And yeah King edward is hard to get into because it's a top med school in pakistan and there's a lot of competition to get in. hope this helped!  (by the way I haven't gone through the experience yet so this is just from what i've been told)


----------



## Sonu12234 (Mar 9, 2010)

whats HSSC? and whats the acceptence rate to get accepted? 
thank you


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

HSSc is High School degree of USA or Canada like FSc pakistan but HSSc count's as a pre medical in pakistan. lots of chances to get accepted but if you do good in high school and have more than 80% of average


----------



## malik (Feb 22, 2010)

my target is to get in a med college of punjab province.so guys can you tell me which colleges of punjab i have to concentrate more on.waiting for your replies #happy .


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

malik said:


> my target is to get in a med college of punjab province.so guys can you tell me which colleges of punjab i have to concentrate more on.waiting for your replies #happy .


Government or private ones?


----------



## malik (Feb 22, 2010)

missakhwand said:


> Government or private ones?


well i have heard about govt ones but i have a little info on private ones,,,,,,,,so could you tell me about the private ones.
thanks#happy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

in lahore :_

Lahore medical and dental college
Fatima memorial medical and dental college
Sharif medical and dental college (mine)
CMH medical and dental college
akhtar saeed medical and dental college
Central Park medical and dental college
Continental medical and dental college
Avicenia medical and dental college
University of lahore
Shalamar medical and dental college.

right mow i have these in mind sorry if i am missing any 
for rest of cities others acn help you


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> in lahore :_
> 
> Lahore medical and dental college
> Fatima memorial medical and dental college
> ...


Out of these, only University of Lahore is not affiliated with university of health sciences.

Faisalabad has two private medical colleges
University Medical and Dental College(this is only for females)
Independent Medical College

Both of these are affiliated with the university of health sciences. University medical and dental college is about 6-7 years old(It just got recognized byECFMG (Educational Commision for Foreign Medical Graduates)in 2009) Independent medical college is relatively new and is not recognized right now.


----------



## malik (Feb 22, 2010)

well iam overseas student and i dont know much about the standards of these colleges.so could you rate for me these colleges on your experience.i have heard v.much about CMH and LMDC and what about those colleges which are not affiliated with UHS.
thank you so much for your replies fareeha and misskhawand.#happy


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

CMH best, then SMDC then FMH then LMDC


----------



## malik (Feb 22, 2010)

Fareeha said:


> CMH best, then SMDC then FMH then LMDC


well,,,,thanks alot uptil now .........hmm and looking further to enhance your ideas and views in future#grin .


----------



## Sonu12234 (Mar 9, 2010)

whats the average gpa of the applicants admitted?
where can i get the application?


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

malik said:


> well iam overseas student and i dont know much about the standards of these colleges.so could you rate for me these colleges on your experience.i have heard v.much about CMH and LMDC and what about those colleges which are not affiliated with UHS.
> thank you so much for your replies fareeha and misskhawand.#happy


 
There really isn't any way that you could grade a private medical college.People tend to like the medical college that they've studied in.As long as its recognized by PMDC,its all that matters.
The best rated medical college in pakistan are 1.Agha Khan(karachi) 2.King edward
besides them,you'd find various opinions.
Good Luck!


----------



## Sonu12234 (Mar 9, 2010)

LOL no i asked for what the applicants average grade point average is.. mines about a 3.8 is that good enought to get into a public medical school
and where can i find the application


----------



## drstarter (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey is anyone applying to Dow medical college? Not DIMC, but DMC

thanks


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Sonu12234 said:


> LOL no i asked for what the applicants average grade point average is.. mines about a 3.8 is that good enought to get into a public medical school
> and where can i find the application


 
3.8/4.00 is in 90s, I think its perfect. Applications are in college.Good luck Allah may help you. 

Do you know the process of Admission?


----------



## iq101 (Apr 20, 2009)

drstarter said:


> Hey is anyone applying to Dow medical college? Not DIMC, but DMC
> 
> thanks


YES ! But when is the entry test????#confused


----------



## FaisalQ (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey does dow medical college accept SAT 2 subjects scores?


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

asalam u alaikum. im also applying to DMC..my parents believe its a better choice then DIMC seeing as DIMC is fairly new. inshaAllah i hope i do good, i have my SAT exams this week.


----------



## iq101 (Apr 20, 2009)

FaisalQ said:


> Hey does dow medical college accept SAT 2 subjects scores?


i dont know for suree. Any idea about the entry test ? Did you apply to Aga Khan University?


----------



## mehveshk (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi, I'm applying to Shifa Medical college this year. Is anybody else applying?


----------



## FRENCHI (May 2, 2010)

i want to join shifa medical college too ...anyone can give me more informations abt it

thanks


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..
Good for those aiming to apply to government medical colleges this year. It's their FAQs page.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

FRENCHI said:


> i want to join shifa medical college too ...anyone can give me more informations abt it
> 
> thanks




http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-medical-schools/2-shifa-college-medicine-islamabad-pakistan.html


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Best of luck to you all! #laugh


----------



## malik (Feb 22, 2010)

mehveshk said:


> Hi, I'm applying to Shifa Medical college this year. Is anybody else applying?


hi there,
iam looking to apply for shifa too.Its really good college heard abt it v.much,,,,,,all the best#happy


----------



## azka (Jan 25, 2010)

marmar92 said:


> I'm planning on going too!!!!!!!! 2010/11 !! Although, I might stay here in Canada and go to University of Toronto or University of Wester, they have really good programs...yet, I Pakistan is the quickest option..who knows what I'm going to do..


hey i think you are from canada ontario...just like me!


have you found out info on ibcc and are you aware of the system?



drstarter said:


> Hey is anyone applying to Dow medical college? Not DIMC, but DMC
> 
> thanks


hey i want to apply there as well. but i can't find there application online!

have you been able to find any information on that?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

azka said:


> hey i think you are from canada ontario...just like me!
> 
> 
> have you found out info on ibcc and are you aware of the system?
> ...



[ DOW UNIVERSITY OF HEALTH SCIENCES ]


----------



## sajila sabir (May 22, 2010)

i am new here and looking for good medical college in karachi for mbbs


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

sajila sabir said:


> i am new here and looking for good medical college in karachi for mbbs


Dow University of Health Sciences
Aga Khan University


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

I'd add Baqai Medical College and Hamdard college for medicine and Dentistry.


----------



## Tarikq786 (Aug 17, 2008)

DIMC is a great school for any foreigners looking to apply in Pakistan. Search this forum for resources, and you guys can check out my blog for pictures and a FAQ section @ The Tarick . com.

Tarick


----------



## WEENDY19 (May 25, 2010)

veyron said:


> Hello !
> 
> Who's planning to apply to medical schools in 2010? Which colleges and your preferences?


im applying to UNIBE, does anyone know the deadline for the september term?#confused


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

*This is the Pakistan medical schools section. Don't double post and read the forum rules or your posts will get deleted. Thanks.
*


----------



## suleha baig (Jun 17, 2010)

hi i want to know the procedure how to apply for admission online in Akhtar Saeed Medical college.


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

Can local pre-med students apply to DIMC? I love its building, the reputation everything! I think I'd be happier studying there!


----------



## iq101 (Apr 20, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Can local pre-med students apply to DIMC? I love its building, the reputation everything! I think I'd be happier studying there!


_ Ill call and ask ! Love the building !!
Id like to know too ! 
_


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

any one able to tell me about the king edwards medical college ( pakistan) admission procedure???


----------



## raidermary (Mar 10, 2010)

shoaib ali said:


> any one able to tell me about the king edwards medical college ( pakistan) admission procedure???


you give the punjab mcat and then apply to king edward when admissions will open. it will be announced in all major newspapers and tele and internet.
they ll use the merit calculated by uhs and tell you if your admitted or not


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

suleha baig said:


> hi i want to know the procedure how to apply for admission online in Akhtar Saeed Medical college.


I don't think so you could apply online for admission.


----------



## qaswedfr (Feb 4, 2010)

*Helppppppp*

*Read the forum rules and post correctly-- Thanks.
*


----------



## shoaib ali (Oct 31, 2009)

raidermary said:


> you give the punjab mcat and then apply to king edward when admissions will open. it will be announced in all major newspapers and tele and internet.
> they ll use the merit calculated by uhs and tell you if your admitted or not



thanks for the information :happy:


----------



## suleha baig (Jun 17, 2010)

can somebody tell me what would be the percentage of 3.1gpa according to Pakistan's grade/


----------



## ZAQ (May 29, 2010)

sajila sabir said:


> i am new here and looking for good medical college in karachi for mbbs


I am hopefully applying to JMDC (Jinnah Medical and Dental College) in Karachi. My brother graduated from there too and he says it's a really good institution. If you try and pass the aptitude test, you can be offered a local seat and that would save $. coz you would only have to pay the local fee which is only about 5000 dollars a year, as compared to foreign student fee of around 8000 or more dollars! 
DIMC and KMDC are good institutions too, but they don't offer us local seats and the fee would then be 12000 dollars, and that's a LOT! 
Hope this helps! #happy


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

suleha baig said:


> can somebody tell me what would be the percentage of 3.1gpa according to Pakistan's grade/


You'll have to contact IBCC. They deduct 20% from American Highschool, and 15% from A/O Levels.


----------



## ramo91 (Mar 10, 2009)

raidermary said:


> Can local pre-med students apply to DIMC? I love its building, the reputation everything! I think I'd be happier studying there!


DIMC never get all their seats filled with foreigners, local students can apply, merit is based on the admission test taken for dow and smc, u still hav to sit the dow admission test..... however last year's batch had a combined strength of only 84-85 meaning 15 seats still went empty... basically you just have to be present at the admission test and if you can afford DIMC they take you, its pretty easy to get into.. atleast that was the competiveness last year........ i know all this because i was going to apply for similar reasons u have but found it wasnt really worth it, ziauddin has a better faculty and better students and charges half the fees DIMC demands, the case with Shifa is similar, Dow is dirt cheap and offers the best clinical training and exposure in the country at civil hospital.... thats why local students in general dont opt for DIMC


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well then again DIMC just opened...it takes time for a new institution to settle, whereas DMC, SMC, and ziauddin have been running for a long time. Every year there is a higher number of students getting admitted due to the fact that more people are getting familiar with it. Ultimately in the end it doesn't matter if it's DMC, SMC, or DIMC... Because you will end up with the same recognition since it's all under one institution. Admission is simply easier in the early stages just to attract students... As far as I knw the tuition fees is not a lot different compared to shifa. If a foreigner applies to DMC, it would cost them just as much as going to DIMC


----------



## Formanite19 (Aug 14, 2010)

Any body know abt the entry test of Foundation medical college,Islamic international medical college, Islamabad medical & dental college or Fronteir medical college? 
Is that easy or hard? What was there Merit last year?


----------



## irumaz (Feb 12, 2010)

ye does anyone know?


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

I would love to know about those colleges myself.....
But I guess its just one of those things that you have to find out yourself.........


----------

